# Perfect Round?



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

No one has in my belief has ever achieved 100% perfection in a round of golf. I think it's highly improbable it will ever happen, but there is always an out side chance I suppose. Problem is, what would constitute a perfect round of golf? 

Jack Nicklaus, in one of his books said that birdies on all the par 3s, and 4s, with eagles on all the par 5s would be his description of a perfect round. For a par 72, perhaps a round of 50. Other's have stated that a score of 54 would equal perfection. Imho it boils down to what the percentage of perfection is, based on a golfer's ability. 

I have seen some 59s in tournament play. I have read that some golfers have recorded scores as low as 58, 57, 56, and even a 55 was recorded by a pro golfer named Homero Blancas. Homero's gem is some what disputed due to the length, and the layout of the course where he shot that score. Regardless, a score of 55 for 18 holes is pretty close to perfection in my book. 

In my game, I look at it this way. With my own ability as it is, close to perfection for me would be something less than a score of 80. It wouldn't 100% perfection for sure, but it would be close for me based on my golfing abilities. Using Nicklaus's 50 number perhaps I am playing at 63%+ of perfection when I break 80. The pros who shoot 68s are near 75% of perfection. A score of 59 would be around 84% of perfection. Homero's 55 would be 90%. 

What would you think a perfect round of golf would consist of? Please, no 18, consecutive hole in ones. :rofl:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll go 20 on a course with two par 5's. You can really hole in one a par 5.....:cheeky4:
For me I think with my current ability a score of 80-85 would be near perfection it would differently keep me coming back!

But what is perfection and does it truly exist any where in life let alone on the golf courses.
As people I think we always strive to bet our personal best. So even if we hit the perfect round next time we try to beat it again but can you beat perfection?


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Perfection, in my eyes, would be to hole out with each shot that reaches a green. So that would be an eagle for the par 3's & 4's, and albatros's on the 4 par 5's. That would be 4x1=4 + 10x2=20 + 4x2=8 for an overall score of 32. Alternatively, to one putt each green which would give you 50.

On a personal level I've had 3 rounds that stick in my mind as perfect for me. One round of 6 birdies and 12 pars (6 under after 10). Another of 1 eagle, 4 birdies and 13 pars (6 under at the turn and par in, no bogies). The 3rd round, and my favourite, was in the final of a regional knockout. 4 under to win 7&6 - its the circumstances with this round that makes it special for me, i.e. it being the final.

If I was being picky with the first two rounds it would that all the scoring was done early in the round, and it may be an indication of of how 'lazy' I can be. For example, in the final round of the Club Championship a few years back my caddie was asked how I was doing by one of my friend's. He replied, "nothing special, just coasting as usual." My friend took over the bag with 10 holes to go and undiplomatically called me a ~%$&£ lazy %£$&#. I birdied 6 of the last 10 holes - still finished outside the top 3 but...


----------



## phil brown (Mar 29, 2011)

My Idea of the perfect round is getting on all greens in regulation for par three's and fours and one putting them all. getting on the par fives in two and eagle putting them. that would be the proper way to the perfect round but, with my ability, or lack of, it would not let me do that as i do not reach some par fours in two ....EVER. Par fives are out of reach in two for me as well but I have reached a couple under regulation. 

For a pro to score the perfect round they would look to be hitting the ball perfectly and not the score so much (But of course that matters). I have seen the likes of Tiger and Phil Mickelson come off the course after hitting maybe a course record and saying they left some out there. Possibly true but then that gives them something to shoot for again otherwise why bother? I know that someone has to have the lowest round (course record) but if it was the perfect round, it could not be beaten only equalled.

JMO for what its worth.


----------



## alvarosh95 (Jan 3, 2011)

in my point of view perfection of golf is to hit all de drivers strait all the irons really close to the pin and hitting it perfect and in the center, the perfection will continue with only one putt in each hole.

taking all this in account perfection would be 100% fairways, 100% green in regulation and 18 putts in the round. All the round without seen the rough or the bunker is really difficult

this would be a -18 in a par 72 wich is very very very difficult

So perfection in my point of view is impossible if some pro have done this even in a round of practise will be for me a god jajaja


----------

